# Bryant Univ. Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Bryant University*

Location:
Smithfield, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/07/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

Public Safety Officers are responsible for enforcing Bryant University rules and regulations, conducting investigations and responding to complaints, parking enforcement, traffic control, student/faculty escorts, premises security, fire alarms, and the general safety and security of students, faculty, staff, visitors and property. This is an essential personnel position, which requires the employee to report to work when the University is closed and during emergencies.

This is a full-time, 40 hour per week position with excellent benefits. Public Safety Officers at Bryant University are members of the Rhode Island Public Safety Officers (RIPSO) collective bargaining unit. The incoming candidate(s) for this position will be expected to work any of 3 shifts.

Principal Accountabilities: 
The duties and responsibilities of a Public Safety Officer at Bryant include but are not limited to the following:

· Public Safety Officers are assigned to a specific shift; they must patrol a certain area of assignment, including but not limited to a patrol area, roving patrol (vehicle), parking lot, foot beat, fixed post, residence halls, Public Safety offices, or other assignments, as directed by a Public Safety Shift Supervisor, Assistant Directors or the Director of Public Safety & Security.
· Enforce rules and regulations, as mandated by Bryant University, and in accordance with federal, state and local guidelines; conducting patrols, security checks, traffic enforcement, property accountability, security escorts, and building safety and access control.
· Responsible for opening/closing and securing buildings and classrooms, as directed; respond to calls for service, including but not limited to disturbances, loud music, alcohol violations, medical assists, burglar/fire alarms.
· Conduct initial investigations and complete Incident Reports, as directed; preparing handwritten forms neatly, accurately and completely; assist with on-the-job training of other personnel.
· Maintain positive communication and professional conduct when responding to incidents and interacting with students, employees and visitors; honesty, integrity and service are important characteristics of a Public Safety Officer.
· Comply with the rules and regulations of the University; maintain, account for and properly care for all property, equipment and uniforms issued during employment.
· Perform additional duties, as assigned.

Qualifications:
The successful candidate(s) for this position should possess the following:

· Associate Degree in Criminal Justice, Sociology, Psychology, or Communication, or equivalent experience is required; Bachelor's Degree preferred.
· A minimum of three years of experience in law enforcement, military, security or related field preferred.
· Valid driver's license and ability to operate a motor vehicle.
· Must have the ability to be professional and courteous when interacting with students, employees, visitors and the public.
· Demonstrated commitment to the mission of providing security services in a multi-cultural community that recognizes, values, and utilizes the individual difference and contributions of all people. 
· Strong human relation skills; proven ability to interact with members of the community representing diverse backgrounds and interests.
· Above-satisfactory oral and written communication skills; ability to write neat, accurate and complete incident reports.
· Must obtain and maintain CPR and Emergency First Aid certifications.
· The incumbent is required to become a State of RI licensed EMT and to complete the RI College & University Public Safety Training Academy within two years of the date of hire as a condition of continued employment.
· Must be willing to work flexible hours, schedules and overtime assignments.

The incoming candidate(s) must satisfactorily complete a post-offer physical examination, criminal background check, department of motor vehicles check, and a psychological evaluation. The offer of employment is conditional upon favorable results on all assessments.

Working Environment: 
Regular attendance at assigned job site and the ability to work collaboratively with co-workers and constituents are essential functions of this position.

Physical Capacities:
The Public Safety Officer is expected to be able to work within the following physical and mental demands:

PHYSICAL DEMANDS:
· Capable of walking up and down steps both inside and outside of buildings
· Willingness and ability to work outdoors in your assigned area in all types of weather conditions
· Must be able to walk, sit, drive and stand for extended periods of time
· Some lifting up to 50 pounds
· The ability to physically restrain individuals if necessary

MENTAL DEMANDS: 
· Able to work well under stressful conditions. Able to quickly and effectively assess and react to emergency situations.
· Ability to think through clearly amid changing priorities and circumstances.
· Maintain professional attitude and demeanor in difficult situations. Ability to multitask in a very busy work environment.
· Exercise sound judgment and maintain high level of confidentiality.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Bryant University

Phone:
401-232-6010

Online App. Form:
https://employment.bryant.edu/postings/1999


----------

